# Do you want to listen to the melody of Indian Classical Music?



## music123

Listen to the melody of Indian Classical Music and have the inner piece in your mind. 
http://www.freeharmoniumsolo.blogspot.com/


----------



## Handel

music123 said:


> Listen to the melody of Indian Classical Music and have the inner piece in your mind.
> http://www.freeharmoniumsolo.blogspot.com/


piece or peace? 

My comments: There is virtuosity out there. Percussion made the piece more interesting.


----------

